# My MAC/Makeup collection



## m4dswine (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is my MAC/Make up collection... 

My storage case:



Powder:



Eyeshadows and blushers:



Lipsticks, false eyelashes and pressed powder (inc. Prep+Prime Lip)



Nail polish etc:



Pigments and fluidlines:



Basics (mascara, foundation, concealer, primer, bare canvas paint):



My brush collection (MAC, Body Shop, Sephora, Ms Make Up, Tesco, H&M):




Its forever growing... I'm going to get another pallette soon enough!


----------



## sharyn (Jan 3, 2007)

Your brush collection is like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have only 10, maybe 15 brushes... wooow!! Lovely!!


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow
Lots of brushes!


----------



## geeko (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah i like ur brushes...I have like only 8 brushes


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks!!

I've been collecting brushes for years, some of the Body Shop ones I have are 10 years old at least!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice collection.  Great collection of brushes!


----------



## stickles (Feb 3, 2007)

Wowee, I want me some more brushes! Are the Body Shop ones any good by the way?


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

Wooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww ur brushes put my teeny tiny brush collection to shame
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love ur collection!!!


----------

